# Bad pool caller need help please!



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

Samsung Series 3 (NP365E5C-S01US) AMD Quad-Core A8-Series APU

My computer wont start every time i try to boot it, it goes to an option screen which you have to press f8 and choose how you want to enter the laptop. I looked at different thing on my brothers laptop on how to fix it but i cannot even connect to the internet its like my wifi is not working. I really dont know what to do and i use my laptop on a daily bases for college work etc. right now im on a half term and i hope to get my laptop fix before then. IF ANY OF YOU KNOW ANYTHING PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Can you enter Safe Mode? A* Bad Pool Caller* is caused by a bad driver. If you can enter through Safe Mode, you can update the driver from the Samsung driver site. 
If not, you have a Recovery Partition on your computer to restore your computer to Factory Defaults. Data Recovery from Samsung Series 3 Laptop


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

Yes i can enter through safe mode but i cannot connect to the internet it cannot find my internet and there is no sound so how would i update it then?? I am not really good with computers...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the computer and log In to* Safe Mode with Networking *go to Search and type* devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Device Manager *any devices with yellow flags need to have drivers installed.
On another internet computer, go the computer manufacturers *support/download drivers *site. Type in your make and model# or Service Tag# and download the *Chipset, Network Adapter, Audio* and any other drivers you are missing from the Device Manager. Save them to a USB Flash Drive and transfer them over to the troubled computer.


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

Hey thank you everything nearly worked but it seems that they do not have my model on their support site which is model number- NP355V5C - S08SE and the only thing with a yellow flag was Monitors- generic NoN- PnP monitior, the rest have no flags on them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Support - Laptops NP365E5C | Samsung PCs
Trying using the interactive tool to Fix Common Problems. 
Do you have an external monitor plugged into your Laptop?


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

First of all i had a IRQL not less or equal problem then I followed what What does the IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL Blue Screen mean in Windows?

Something about verifier and selecting all drivers installed on this computer after that i had the bad pool caller recalled it when i checked my history


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Driver Verifier *will trigger a BSOD and give you a *minidump* file to show you what driver is causing it. At that point you can update the driver and turn *Driver Verifier *off. If you do not turn off *Driver Verifier* it may continue to BSOD. Verifying Drivers: Enable or disable the Driver verifier in Windows 8


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

After following that websites directions my laptop is not even startiing.


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

hey spunk.funk ive managed to work my problem but the first problem still exists but i will send my laptop to maintenance and figure the first problem  and thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When finished with verifier did you Delete Existing Settings


----------



## caaqilcade2711 (May 25, 2013)

Yes i have but the first problem I had was when my laptop sometimes while im playing games such as LoL or doing anything in particular my laptop shuts down by itself and saying this "IRQL not less or equal problem" while trying to figure that out I did something stupid with the verifier which cause the BSOD. So my initial problem still exists.


----------

